# Jailbreak



## Douglas311 (15 Février 2012)

J aimerai faire la manipulation afin de pouvoir visionner mytf1 sur ma Tv via mon iPad, mais dans tous les tutos il faut télécharger des fichiers mais moi c est impossible c est toujours écrit impossible de télécharger ce fichier, alors on m écrit il faut jailbreaker, mais pour jailbreaker il faut telecharger jny comprend plus rien du tout!.  Merci a l avance


----------



## Lauange (17 Mai 2012)

Salut

Pour y voir plus clair va voir ce site :


http://www.jailbreak.fr/assistant-jailbreak/

À+


----------

